# developmental milestone



## Diamry

Hola, esta frase se utiliza frecuentemente en terapia del habla y lenguaje y quisiera saber cuál es el término en español.


----------



## ORL

Alguna oración completa podría ayudar...
Así, de buenas a primeras: un hito en el desarrollo


----------



## juramaca

Subir a otro plano en el desarrollo.


----------



## lizandricky

Hola,

Aquí hay una frase: Early language developmental milestones were reportedly achieved on schedule.  

¡Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Jellibeans

He luchado mucho con la traducción de _developmental milestones_.  Generalmente cuando hablamos acerca del desarrollo infantil, nos referimos a cuatro aspectos del desarrollo:  lenguaje, intelectual, social y emocional, y motricidad (o físico).  En cada aspecto, hay “puntos de referencia” o “logros” que se desarrollan.  Cuando hace falta cierto logro para cierta edad, el niño puede tener lo que se llama un "retraso" y nesecitará ayuda especial.  Les pregunto a los hispanohablantes si “hito” abarca ese sentido.


----------



## ORL

En esos casos hay que acudir a la lieratura especializada. Al menos en la Argentina hubo tiempos en los que se hablaba de "conductas" a lograr, esto es: el lenguaje, la motricidad, etc. Se los consideraba conductas propias de cada etapa de crecimiento, de acuerdo a un nivel determinado de edad.
Que los anglohablantes gusten de usar la frase "develpmental milestones" no significa que deba traducirse literalmente. A mi modo de ver, dicen "milestones" porque son "momentos" importantes en el desarrollo, o logros, como bien dijiste. Pero creo que habría que recurrir a textos de psicología especializados en desarrollo para ver qué términos son los que se aplican.
Igualmente, cabe destacar que las traducciones de psicología y psicología del alemán al castellano -ignoro si del inglés al castellano también- suelen ser pésimas y están llenas de neologismos de dudoso valor, en muchos casos por no entender el texto original.
Saludos.


----------



## Anna Kamilah

Hi,

 I'm struggling with the Spanish translation for "developmental milestones". Specifically, I'm working on "We would like to have information about your child's developmental milestones." I'm thinking of: Nos gustaria tener informacion acerca de los indicadores del desarrollo de su nino.

What do you think? Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance


----------



## unspecified

That sounds right to me.  Maybe:

_Quisiéramos obtener información acerca de los hitos del desarrollo de su niño/hijo._


----------



## Anna Kamilah

Your translation flows better, except that I'm not sure about "hitos" since it's not a commonly used word I'd be afraid that most people won't know what it's referring to.  Any other idea to replace it?  Thanks!


----------



## Mate

Tal vez te sirva "los momentos más importantes del desarrollo..."


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Personalmente recomendaría la misma opción planteada por Unspecified: *hitos del desarrollo*.

Atentamente,


----------



## fran kornbacher

Anna Kamilah said:


> Your translation flows better, except that I'm not sure about "hitos" since it's not a commonly used word I'd be afraid that most people won't know what it's referring to. Any other idea to replace it? Thanks!


 

En estos momentos estoy haciendo una traduccion y tengo que usar la palabra hito, pero como dijo Anna no es una palabra comun. Ahora bien pregunto? podriamos usar la palabra progreso en sustitucion de la palbra hito. Que opinan


Gracias


----------



## Mate

fran kornbacher said:


> En estos momentos estoy haciendo una traduccion y tengo que usar la palabra hito, pero como dijo Anna no es una palabra comun. Ahora bien pregunto? podriamos usar la palabra progreso en sustitucion de la palbra hito. Que opinan
> 
> 
> Gracias


Opino que habría que conocer el contexto de tu traducción.


----------



## fran kornbacher

el contexto es el siguiente:
Individualization Interest, skills, milestones and needs of the child


----------



## Mate

"Hito" no es común en el lenguaje cotidiano, hablado, coloquial. Pero para un trabajo dirigido a profesionales, creo que es la palabra indicada. 

"Hito" da la idea de "mojón", de un _punto_ _determinado_ en el desarrollo del niño.

No lo reemplazaría por "progreso" que da la idea de algo en movimiento/evolución/desarrollo.


----------



## fran kornbacher

Gracias a todos los colegas que me brindaron su ayuda. Todavia no se si usar la palabra hito, ya que aqui en California no es commumente usada. 

take care


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Aunque un poco tarde, para la persona del común no se entendería la palabra hito aquí. En un formulario para los papás, me voy por la primera versión de Mateamargo: Los momentos más importantes del desarrollo...


----------



## esamidania

Tal vez "etapas clave del desarrollo de su hijo"

Una forma coloquial de hito es parteaguas, pero creo que "hito" es una palabra que puede usarse sin reparos; que no sea común y corriente no quiere decir que no sirva o que no se pueda entender por contexto, aunque se trate de un contexto no muy inmediato: tal vez en el siguiente párrafo...


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Si el documento es un formulario para los papás, como efectivamente parece serlo, insisto en que debe ser lo más claro y directo posible para no causar confusión en los padres. La palabra hito la dejaría para documentos específicos del ramo o científicos.


----------



## aníbalchile

"Nos gustaria tener informacion acerca de los algunos indicadores del desarrollo de su ninohijo(a)"
Usually I send reports to parents, and I wrote this way. I am not sure about "hitos" in this case, "indicadores de desarrollo" is professional and proper.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

aníbalchile said:


> "nos gustaria tener informacion acerca de los algunos indicadores del desarrollo de su ninohijo(a)"
> usually i send reports to parents, and i wrote this way. I am not sure about "hitos" in this case, "indicadores de desarrollo" is professional and proper.


----------



## salsalady

Hi Anna
 
Si estas traduciendo esto para un paciente o personas que no conocen mucho de esta terminología, creo que puedes traducirlo como "Metas del desarrollo del niño"


----------



## Govs

La frase es: 
*"Head **control is a developmental milestone **which is typically fully mastered by **6 months."*
He visto que milestone es hito o meta de empresa, pero esa definicion no encaja es este fragmente. Significaria que es una parte del desarrollo? ​


----------



## amydafig

My vote is for "logros".  Finally a simple word that nails it.  Thanks!


----------



## Jellibeans

another version that we settled on for "developmental milestone" is _puntos de referencia en el desarrollo_


----------



## amydafig

I'm just grateful to have an easier way to ask "Has he reached all his developmental milestones?"  _Ha cumplido todos sus logros del desarrollo?_

I find it simpler. IMHO


----------



## GIS17

En temas de psicologia infantil y profesiones relacionadas en Puerto Rico, el termino que se utiliza es "piedras angulares del desarrollo".  Eso en lenguaje entre profesionales.


----------



## chachuuung

"Logros" esta bien, pero "etapas de desarrollo" es mas sencillo, no? Aunque le falta el sentido de ser una meta...


----------



## esamidania

evitap said:


> Si el documento es un formulario para los papás, como efectivamente parece serlo, insisto en que debe ser lo más claro y directo posible para no causar confusión en los padres. La palabra hito la dejaría para documentos específicos del ramo o científicos.




creo que tienes razón


----------



## cirrus

I suspect that if I were to write to parents it is extremely unlikely I'd use development milestones unless I spelled out what it meant - crawling, picking things up, understanding and using language. It's a term used by professionals and not the general population.


----------



## Jellibeans

As I have continued to research this topic, "etapas del desarrollo" or "aspectos del desarrollo" seem to be the most commonly agreed upon uses for developmental milestones.  Many parents devote considerable time educating themselves with regards to parenting practices, and the concept is widely understood.  Pediatricians discuss developmental milestones with parents at their children's well child check-ups.


----------



## esamidania

Jellibeans said:


> As I have continued to research this topic, "etapas del desarrollo" or "aspectos del desarrollo" seem to be the most commonly agreed upon uses for developmental milestones.  Many parents devote considerable time educating themselves with regards to parenting practices, and the concept is widely understood.  Pediatricians discuss developmental milestones with parents at their children's well child check-ups.



I use to write some difficult/academic/technical/formal terms and an easier equivalent term in parenthesis, according to Jellibeans criterion, taking into account the low educational level of many parents to whom the information is translated for in hospitals, and in order to don't underestimate but to contribute.


----------



## sweetie-doc

Al igual que Jellibeans he batallado mucho con la traducción de estas 2 palabras, coincidiendo con ORL, no considero que se deba traducir literalmente por lo que diga un diccionario, palabra por palabra, sino por el real significado que implica 
*“Child's Developmental Milestones”*
En la literatura pediátrica que he leído cuando se habla de Desarrollo Psicomotor del niño, la terminología comúnmente empleada es: etapas, pautas alcanzadas, logros, adquisición de habilidades etc etc.
Mi intento de traducción *a **“Child's Developmental Milestones” *sería: 

1-Habilidades adquiridas en las Etapas del Desarrollo del niño ¿?
2-Logros alcanzados en las Etapas del Desarrollo del niño ¿?
Más sugerencias son bienvenidas…

Creo que los siguientes párrafos en español, ayudarían a mostrar un contexto más claro para esta traducción. 

*El desarrollo psicomotor* y emocional está estrechamente relacionado con la *adquisición de habilidades**.* Los *avances en la etapa* infantil van *lográndose* poco a poco, siguiendo una secuencia constante, lógica y progresiva. 
 
*De 6 a 12 meses*
En esta *etapa *descubre el entorno que le rodea y mantiene una relación afectiva muy fuerte con los padres, por lo que necesitará sentirse cerca de ellos frecuentemente.
A lo largo de esta *etapa* se pueden ir haciendo las siguientes actividades: Estimular el apoyo de los brazos.
 
*De 12 a 24 meses*

*Durante esta etapa* el niño o niña continúa su *desarrollo*, *adquiriendo* las siguientes *habilidades*:
 

*Saludos *


----------



## MirtaPalmer

Hitos del Desarrollo Infantil


----------



## Pimeria Alta

aníbalchile said:


> "Nos gustaria tener informacion acerca de los algunos indicadores del desarrollo de su ninohijo(a)"
> Usually I send reports to parents, and I wrote this way. I am not sure about "hitos" in this case, "indicadores de desarrollo" is professional and proper.



"Indicadores del desarrollo" me parece magnífico. Gracias, colegas.


----------



## enrogra

aníbalchile said:


> "Nos gustaria tener informacion acerca de los algunos indicadores del desarrollo de su ninohijo(a)"
> Usually I send reports to parents, and I wrote this way. I am not sure about "hitos" in this case, "indicadores de desarrollo" is professional and proper.


----------



## enrogra

aníbalchile said:


> "Nos gustaria tener informacion acerca de los algunos indicadores del desarrollo de su ninohijo(a)"
> Usually I send reports to parents, and I wrote this way. I am not sure about "hitos" in this case, "indicadores de desarrollo" is professional and proper.




He estado buscando una traducción que tenga sentido para esto y creo que Esamidania dió en el clavo: "etapas del desarrollo" es perfecto.
Yo diría "etapas del desarrollo infantil" Cómo les parece?


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Yo entiendo sin ser gran conocedora del tema que un 'milestone' es un evento único (cuando aprende a caminar, a usar la mica o bacinilla, a hablar, etc.), mientras que una etapa es mucho más amplia: prenatal, lactante, y las demás que no recuerdo. Me parece más acertado indicadores del desarrollo infantil, aunque yo trataría de confirmar en Google si se trata de lo mismo).


----------



## tatis

aníbalchile said:


> "Nos gustaria tener informacion acerca de los algunos indicadores del desarrollo de su ninohijo(a)"
> Usually I send reports to parents, and I wrote this way. I am not sure about "hitos" in this case, "indicadores de desarrollo" is professional and proper.




Yes, it is both professional and proper. *hito
**6.* m. Persona, cosa o *hecho clave *y fundamental dentro de un ámbito o contexto.
DRAE


----------



## tatis

Si la traducción en cuestión fuera del inglés al español, "millestones" correspondería a más de una forma de decirlo en español.


----------



## Vivian1961

considero que una buena traducción o interpretación de la palabra "hito" es "logro", pues es un paso que el niño alcanza en su desarrollo.  Coincido con otros miembros.  Logro es la palabra más adecuada.


----------



## tatis

Vivian1961 said:


> considero que una buena traducción o interpretación de la palabra "hito" es "logro", pues es un paso que el niño alcanza en su desarrollo.  Coincido con otros miembros.  Logro es la palabra más adecuada.


 Hito tiene su definición (ver arriba), y si bien un hito puede verse como un logro, puede haber varios logros menos importantes entre hito e hito. En varios artículos con buenas traducciones se utiliza hito(s), o bien indicador(es).


----------



## JoanB

hito suena a un logro grande e histórico. Me parece que la traducción es es "etapas del desarrollo infantil"


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Yo no sé a nivel científico, pero nosotros no usamos casi la palabra 'hito'.


----------



## Rodal

Jellibeans said:


> He luchado mucho con la traducción de _developmental milestones_.  Generalmente cuando hablamos acerca del desarrollo infantil, nos referimos a cuatro aspectos del desarrollo:  lenguaje, intelectual, social y emocional, y motricidad (o físico).  En cada aspecto, hay “puntos de referencia” o “logros” que se desarrollan.  Cuando hace falta cierto logro para cierta edad, el niño puede tener lo que se llama un "retraso" y nesecitará ayuda especial.  Les pregunto a los hispanohablantes si “hito” abarca ese sentido.



No, y mi problema siempre ha sido tener que explicarle a los padres lo que significa este concepto puesto que un "hito en el desarrollo" no es fácil de entender.  Prefiero usar peldaños o etapas evolutivas en el desarrollo del niño de acuerdo a su edad. Son esa explicación si me entienden, de lo contrario me quedan mirando con ojos de pescado y un signo de interrogación gigante sobre sus cabezas.


----------

